

Show HN: Searching with Marionette.js + Rails + PostgreSQL - jclem
http://jclem.net/2012/searching-with-marionettejs-rails-postgresql.html

======
jclem
This was my first attempt at quickly banging out a little tutorial-ish post
yesterday. Backbone.Marionette has made building client-side applications
unbelievably easy.

